# hoyt bow



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

hey guys just bought a hoyt power hawk bone collector edition with rip ford drop away rest and exprees sights what are ur guys thoughts of the bow good bad ?


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I, myself, love HOYT. I don't think I would ever buy outside of the company. But, then again I have not had a full opportunity to "feel" around with other bows. I've only shot a couple Hoyts, a Mathews, a Browning, and a Bear, but out of those I still like my hoyt better.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You bought it. What do YOU think of it, thats all that matters.

Kind of a little late to be asking opinions of it, lol.


----------

